# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  ساخت فایل هدر در سی

## shania

سلام...
چطور میشه فایل هدر ساخت؟ همون فایلهای با پسوند h که با دستور include فراخوانی میشند.
یعنی توابع رو چطور باید توش تعریف کرد؟

من این تکه کد رو بنویسم کافیه؟

#ifndef MYHEADER_H
#define MYHEADER_H

#endif


و بین این کد توابع لازم رو تعریف کنم؟

----------


## tdkhakpur

خب یک فایل بسازید و پسوندش را h قرار بدید و بصورت زیر کدها را وارد کنید(مثال)

#ifndef MYHEADER_H
 #define MYHEADER_H
void Print(char *str)
{
  printf("\n %s", str);
}
#endif

----------

